# Bass around Cambridge area



## xDOCx (May 5, 2020)

Hey everyone! New to the forum and new to the Cambridge area! I was hoping to target some good areas for largemouth and smallies. Any advice on areas to fish would be fantastic. I do not have a boat at the moment so I'm hoping for some insight into places to fish from the bank/shoreline. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Salt fork Seneca wolf run plus all the creeks and streams around that area. Lots of good fishing


----------



## xDOCx (May 5, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> Salt fork Seneca wolf run plus all the creeks and streams around that area. Lots of good fishing


Thanks for the insight man I appreciate it. On salt fork are the boat docks down there any good for bass? I've tried Morning Glory a few times with no real luck as that's the closest to me but had no luck


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That I don't know. I would walk the dam area if I was fishing it off the bank should be able to get anything that swims in the lake around there


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You could try what I call stump bay. It's the northern most part of the lake. First piece of water you come across on the state park road. Or try the most southern end, off of 22. Both shallow.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I would 2nd the dam area at Salt fork. Also the dam at seneca and Tappan would be good. A trip to AEP would probably be worthwhile too.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

The Cambridge City Reservoir has bass and is easy to fish from shore.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

AEP would be my first choice if you had a kayak, canoe, or float tube. Without one of these you will be covered in ticks and not get to fish half the water.


----------



## xDOCx (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the info everyone. It's really great you guys are willing to help out an angler in a new area! I'll have to try some of these spots!


----------

